# Hillbilly Heaven



## Missourian

*Shall I go to Heaven* *or* *a-fishing*? - Henry David Thoreau.​


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## paperview




----------



## Missourian

xotoxi said:


>


 
That was Georgia, in a canoe, on a river, in the 70's.

This is Missouri, in a row boat, on a lake, in the closing years of the first decade of the 21st century.

A can assure you wholeheartedly and without any reservations, you're nearly completely safe.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
There is, unfortunately, always the possibility, however remote, that you may run across a wayward Kansan.


----------



## AllieBaba

paperview said:


>



How ironic that those guys look like most of the guys you see getting taken down in the bigger cities of America on Cops.


----------



## AllieBaba

Truly hideous country folk.


----------



## xotoxi

AllieBaba said:


> Truly hideous country folk.


 
What do you mean by that?


----------



## AllieBaba

I mean I get sick of the stupid bigoted assumption that people who live in the sticks are inbred drooling idiots.


----------



## JenT

awwww was the OP sarcastic? I love the mountains and the streams


----------



## JenT

I live in a beautiful little seaside town and I should be grateful, but I just want to go home


----------



## Missourian

JenT said:


> awwww was the OP sarcastic? I love the mountains and the streams


 

Heck no! That's my beat up pickup and old semi-v aluminum fishin' boat (both built in Missouri BTW) at Stockton Lake taken on Monday night.


----------



## JenT

I didn't know Missouri was that beautiful. I almost moved to Chicago once. I bet that's a world of difference though


----------



## Missourian

JenT said:


> I didn't know Missouri was that beautiful. I almost moved to Chicago once. I bet that's a world of difference though


 
I love Missouri.  It is beautiful.

I took this pic on the way home...sunset over the Ozarks.



 
As for Chicago,  it is definately one of the most attractive of the multi/mega cities.


----------



## DamnYankee

Grayson county VA - Google Maps


----------



## editec

Downhome Maine


----------



## strollingbones

them are fake fishing pics the op...missourian put up....you know how you can tell....no beer cooler


----------



## AllieBaba

Dem city folk just are so much more classified.


----------



## AllieBaba

The 2 year old who is taking the pic has a disposable camera in one hand, and a bottle of beer in the other.


----------



## AllieBaba

"Looking for attractive people? Don't go to...
Mon Oct 22, 2007 11:01am EDT  Email | Print | Share| Reprints | Single Page[-] Text [+] 
PHILADELPHIA (Reuters) - Philadelphia is home to the least attractive people in the United States, a survey of visitors and residents showed on Friday.

The city of more than 1.5 million people was also found to be among the least stylish, least active, least friendly and least worldly, according to the "America's Favorite Cities" survey by Travel & Leisure magazine and CNN Headline News."
Looking for attractive people? Don't go to... | Oddly Enough | Reuters


----------



## AllieBaba

Ah, the superior dwellers of the city...they warm my heart:


----------



## JenT

Missourian, Allbiz, you guys make me feel like traveling the country again, and I thought I was done with that.







I wanna go home

Just a couple more years and God willing, I will.


----------



## AllieBaba

Those city folk are just so worldly and stylish:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_utj_WiTT3tU/SJw_3r43IlI/AAAAAAAAAo8/I5VAHHt7JTs/s400/Leftard+tits.jpg


----------



## DamnYankee

JenT said:


> Missourian, Allbiz, you guys make me feel like traveling the country again, and I thought I was done with that.




Headed back there the end of the week.


----------



## Gudrid

I like the city, I like small towns, I like the woods.  There's good stuff to be found everywhere.

We went camping in Wisconsin recently.  I think Wisconsin is the prettiest state I've seen.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gudrid said:


> I like the city, I like small towns, I like the woods.  There's good stuff to be found everywhere.
> 
> We went camping in Wisconsin recently.  I think Wisconsin is the prettiest state I've seen.



Nice... Is that considered "hillbilly"?


----------



## JenT

When I travelled, I think the biggest shocker for me was Georgia, it was SO LUSH AND GREEN, I had no idea. I loved it. And it seemed passe' to the locals there.


----------



## Gudrid

Lol.  I have no idea AllBiz.  I just like the pretty pictures... 

Jen - I grew up in Georgia and always found it beautiful, particularly the north Georgia mountains.


----------



## AllieBaba

I went to Georgia when my son finished basic and I didn't want to leave.

I like humidity, I can handle  hot humid heat....I've heard the bugs can be pretty horrible, and I wasn't particularly fond of the red ants but honestly, if I hadn't found the job I have here, I was applying nationwide and overseas, and I was going to focus on Georgia.


----------



## Darkwind

JenT said:


> Missourian, Allbiz, you guys make me feel like traveling the country again, and I thought I was done with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go home
> 
> Just a couple more years and God willing, I will.


Nice.  But why would you ever get over traveling our beautiful country?

I find it amusing that the progressives on this forum ridicule people for living in environments they steal so much money to protect.


----------



## strollingbones

western nc ...land of the waterfalls...


----------



## DamnYankee

Darkwind said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian, Allbiz, you guys make me feel like traveling the country again, and I thought I was done with that.
> 
> I wanna go home
> 
> Just a couple more years and God willing, I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  But why would you ever get over traveling our beautiful country?
> 
> I find it amusing that the progressives on this forum ridicule people for living in environments they steal so much money to protect.
Click to expand...


Good question. Hell, even Joisey has some beauty.


----------



## American Horse

Dexter Dude's Holy Land




On the way to the American Bottoms in Greene County, Indiana


----------

